# Fully Comp Insurance in Hong Kong



## Chris W Jen (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi all.

Anyone got any idea/leads as to how I could find an insurer who would give me fully comp insurance in Hong Kong at a reasonable price? 

I feel as if I am being skinned alive here - not only is the premium doubling - the excess is ridiculous. I cannot see how they would need to pay out anything. 

This is not withstanding that I have 50% ncb, professionally qualified, never claimed and over 35!

Any help and/or suggestion would be welcome.

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Andy Stocker (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13920


----------



## Chris W Jen (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks Andy,

Emailed them for enquiries and will see what happens.


----------

